# Questions about Creeping Fig



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I bought some Creeping Fig clippings off Ebay about a month ago. It doesn't seem to be doing very well and I was wondering if you guys could help me out.

Since they were clippings and didn't have much if any roots, I decided to put the clipped end of some of the plants in a small pond area. I also planted one of the clipping to see if there'd be much of a difference. As is stands today, it appears that half the leaves have fallen off, and half the leaves left appear to be turning yellow or brown around the edges. I can only find 2 spots where it seems like a new leaf is emerging. I thought this was a very fast growing plant? Any idea what I am doing wrong? What should I do now?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe some details on your light setup.

Type of lights,watts, color of bulbs, distance to the plant and the time that they are on.

I find different plants do better in different spots. When i get a clipping(s) i try to put them in different spots in the tank. Some do good some dont.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I just have a single bulb over a 29gal that is on for about 12 hours a day. I read that a stock bulb usually does pretty well for vivs. So far it's held true, with a variety of broms, crypts, moss, and other little plants. Does Creeping Fig like more light? Should I buy something like a Life-Glo bulb? Also, does the Creeping Fig like staying wet? I don't mist that often because my tank remains pretty humid. Should I spray water on it's leaves once in a while?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

If they odnt do good, I KNOW that someone on the forum will send you some cuttings, its a weed i tell ya.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah but its a nice weed (much better than pothos). I think I've watched it grow an inch a week in the viv on my desk, but the first creeping fig I put in one of my first tanks didn't seem to grow at all for a year then in like 4 months it covered half of the background (its a 29 gallon). I've taken about 24 clippings and tried to get them to grow in a small plastic green house and it seems like most of the clippings are dying  . 

I'd like to be able to get it to propagate outside a viv so I always have some on hand for other tanks.

-Tad


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I could never get fig to grow under standard flourescent strip lights. I have all mine growing under CF's, and it does great. Also, while it is taking its time to root, make sure to spray it like twice a day. I don't think it will root in a pond (if I read it right). I love the fig, even though on a few occasions it has taken over and killed a few orchids :evil: . It also roots nicely when left on moist ground or leaf litter in a well lit area. I started most of my fig in my tanks off of a potted plant I purchased that had no roots on is stems. 

Tad, try growing it in pots in your greenhouse instead of trying to attach it to something. I have kept fig in my bedroom for months like this. Just make sure when potting it, the end in the pot has a decent amount of roots. Take care,

ed parker

(ps if you need some fig mann, I could probably trim a few of my tanks)


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

The T8 floruosecnt lights work on tanks less than 24" tall. Also, as said earlier, spray twice a day until roots form, and make sure at least the last 1\2" of the stem is in the soil. There will be little or no growth until new roots form, and then look out. Hope this helps.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for all the replies. the reason i had it in the pond was to see if it would grow some roots on the end, and then i'd plant it. either way, it looks no different than the one planted in land. i will try planting another vine in the soil and make sure it's burried properly. i will also spray more often in hopes that some roots will sprout. maybe i'll buy a proper light too.

mantellaprince, thanks for the offer, but for the time being i will try to revive what i have. i wouldn't want to take up anybody's time if i can fix what i have. however, if what i have is already too damaged and completely dies, maybe then i'll put up a new post to see if anyone has some extra they could clip.

thanks again


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

This cutting was nearly dead when I put it in this jar of water. There were only two leaves left. It is in a 10 gallon vert that is under construction. I have a shoplight 2-3 inches above the tank. 








I think the more light and water the better.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I see that you are growing the varigated variety. I found that the varigated grew much slower and the leaves had a much drier texture. I swithed over to the standard (stay away from the curly leaf variety) and it grows great under T-8 shoplights. I start mine by taking a cutting and covering it 75% over with substrate and keep it moist. It will grow very fast.

I also started to throw some clipping in with my tadpoles (for cover) and it had been growing just floating in water for 3 weeks now (same thing I did with pathos).


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

UPDATE:

it hasn't been long since i started this thread, about a week and a half, but already i can see improvement. all i changed was misting. i mist more regularly now, every day or two, to keep the plant wet. the parts of the plants that looked like they were going to die are still in the same state, but i have numerous new leaves starting to grow, that are beginning their own vines. i'm starting to see how people say this plant is very fast growing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

The more I mist the better it grows, I had just a single 20 watt NO bulb for a long time. I think there needs to be plenty of constant moisture for the roots to be put out.


----------

